# after run pkg_delete -rf pkg-config\*  kde4.2 can not install



## mfaridi (Feb 18, 2009)

I use FreeBSD 7 and I run this command

```
pkg_delete -rf pkg-config\*
```
this command delete all thing was depend on X , and I install Xorg 7.4 from scratch and it install good 
So I try install KDE4 but when I want install it , I see this error


```
opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/moc.pro
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../../mkspecs
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../../bin/qmake

This is the Qt/X11 Open Source Edition.


   The specified system/compiler is not supported:

      /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/mkspecs/freebsd-g++

   Please see the README file for a complete list.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]kde@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/src/tools/moc/../../..//config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-moc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kdebase4-runtime.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```

I want install QT4 and I see  this error again and everything are depend on KDE and QT , I see this error , I install this paclage for compile

```
cc-3.4.6_3,1       GNU Compiler Collection 3.4
gcc-4.2.5_20081126  GNU Compiler Collection 4.2
gccmakedep-1.0.2    Create dependencies in makefiles using 'gcc -M'
mips-rtems-gcc-4.2.3_1 GNU gcc for cross-target development
```





after that I delete my ports directory from 
	
	



```
/usr
```
and with portsnap fetch and update it with cvsup and portsnap 
but I see this problem again
I do not know which package must install again


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2009)

It looks like it's using the wrong compiler. Remove all those gcc packages. Use the one in the base OS.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It looks like it's using the wrong compiler. Remove all those gcc packages. Use the one in the base OS.



But which one is base of system ?
but these compiler is installed by package and I do not install them manually .


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 18, 2009)

Please help me


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2009)

What does *gcc -v* tell you?


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What does *gcc -v* tell you?



this is out put


```
Using built-in specs.
Target: i386-undermydesk-freebsd
Configured with: FreeBSD/i386 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
```


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 21, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What does *gcc -v* tell you?



Thanks I delete gcc 3 and deinstall gcc 4.2 and everything go good and right now I user KDE 42


----------

